
150,000 US layoffs for IBM in 07? - Readmore
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2007/pulpit_20070504_002027.html
======
jhenzie
If this comes to pass, one has to wonder if, just as political incompetence
brought about the sunset of American world dominance, this sort of short
sighted, ethically bankrupt, style of capitalism will not go unpunished.

I have no doubt that IBM is awash with inefficiency, however, I do not imagine
that the companies future propsects, reputation and commercial viability
figure as highly in this deciscion as the vast sums to be paid to executives
to meet arbitrary figures, probably set by the same people making the
deciscion and reaping the reward.

One can only hope that at some point in their lives, someone will visit the
same misery on these people that leaks so freely from their fountain pens.

------
dmnd
Data point: IBM is hiring graduate engineers like crazy in Melbourne,
Australia.

------
Readmore
That's currently where I work, thankfully I'm already on my way out.

